# Confidant Shirt Holster Opinions



## Guzz (Dec 23, 2006)

Does anybody have any experience with the Confidant Undershirt Holster from Kramer Leather?










I am considering it for Summer time when I wear mostly shorts and loose T-shirts, but am concerned about it's overall quality. It doesn't look to me like it will hold together or last very long if washed regularly.

any thoughts?


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I've never seen one before. It looks like you'd need a really lightweight polymer gun for it to work, though.

Persperation and chaffing might be a problem.

WM


----------

